# Computer illerate



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 16, 2022)

still having trouble posting pics . I have to move them from google pics to files to be able to post them . stupid chromebook.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 16, 2022)

Bring up a picture, right click, save photo, come here right click paste. I think would work...


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 17, 2022)

Press question mark to see available shortcut keys​








https://photos.google.com/
https://photos.google.com/explore



https://photos.google.com/printstore

https://photos.google.com/search/_m8_Favorites

https://photos.google.com/albums





https://photos.google.com/archive
https://photos.google.com/trash

https://photos.google.com/settings
https://support.google.com/photos







0 selected





Move to Archive



Share

Zoom

Info

Favorite

Delete
thanks for the tip on how to post pics. these are the pics of things i have accomplished in the last few days. the solid tool post riser and the dro for tailstock .the dro is attached with super glue it looks crude but it works fine. more later i hope.





















Photo - Portrait - Jan 15, 2022, 9:44:31 PM


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 17, 2022)

I like that you used whatever to mount it and prove it functions.
What have you got planned for the execution?


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 18, 2022)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> Press question mark to see available shortcut keys​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

